# Rolling Stock Weights



## JJones (Nov 26, 2011)

Is there an easy way to figure out what each car should weigh in scale? most of my rolling stock seems very light and i seem to remember reading somewhere that adding weight to what they should be in scale that they wont be near as easy to derail. maybe i just dreamed that up one night but im hoping not. thanks in advance for any and all help!!!


----------



## JJones (Nov 26, 2011)

Also what is the best way to add weight to a flat car? I can glue washers inside box cars and tank cars but not sure how to add weight to a flat car and be able to hide it?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I had a list somewhere of NMRA recommended car weights I'll try and dig it up. If I remember correctly they were all based on car length.

As far as how to add weight, go to your auto parts store. They sell 'stick' on wheel weights for mag wheels. You can cut off a section in 1/4 ounce increments and they already have double sided tape applied. Suitable for N scale and up.


----------



## JJones (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks rkenney! I found a PDF file from google that had the NMRA recommended weights by car length just like you said so I will use that. I bought 200 small washers from amazon for $7.50 shipped to my door that I plan to use in the box cars and tankers but I am still at a loss of how to hide weights for flat cars. I guess I need to get some stuff to put on the flat cars and hide the weight in there if im still under weight.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

rkenney said:


> I had a list somewhere of NMRA recommended car weights I'll try and dig it up. If I remember correctly they were all based on car length.
> 
> As far as how to add weight, go to your auto parts store. They sell 'stick' on wheel weights for mag wheels. You can cut off a section in 1/4 ounce increments and they already have double sided tape applied. Suitable for N scale and up.


why buy the weights. go to a tire place after closing or even when they are open. they do not reuse them. so they are laying around. i all so look in the gutter as i walk. i have filled a 3 lbs smelting pot with picked up tire weights. and they melt on a regular stove. the metal clip will float when it melts. a small ladle will help you pore it in to plaster castings so they will be the shape you need to hide them. you can even make loads like crates with plaster casts.

IMPORTANT!!! when using plaster castings. PLEASE make sure that you have let the plaster DRY completely. if not the lead will cook the plaster and could fragment.

micromark sells the pot and ladle.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

For weight on flatcars I make loads to carry.


----------



## JJones (Nov 26, 2011)

gator do 65 said:


> For weight on flatcars I make loads to carry.


Thanks Gator...that's what I figured I was going to have to do.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

The same thing for gondolas (loads are generally removable) and box cars (provided the sliding doors aren't glued shut).


----------

